# 2016 Chevy 2500 HD electrical cutting out with western plow



## BRL1 (Sep 13, 2014)

We have a 2016 Chevy 2500 HD gas crew cab long box with the plow prep package and a western wide out plow. All power on the inside of the truck cuts out when you control the plow. We've been looking for negative ground or some issue like that and can't find anything. I know some people on here have had these issues with other trucks so could you tell me what you did to get this issue resolved. 
Thanks, Matt


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

chevy had a problem on the '15s they do have a harness for it should be her under the chevy and you will need a ground cable from the plow.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.plowsite.com/threads/mylink-radio-display-shuts-off.169413/

There's other threads that talk about this, was a fairly popular topic a year or so ago.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Try a search

http://www.plowsite.com/threads/mylink-radio-display-shuts-off.169413/


----------



## mikedpfd (Sep 24, 2007)

Contact your dealer. Chevy has a harness they have to put in on both sides, the truck and plow. Mine is going in this week. Suppose to fix the problem.


----------

